# Vintage Rotel RV-555 - Anyone familiar?



## ndurantz

I picked up this unit on ebay a little while back and while it powers on and plays quite nicely (very nice - in fact), it is pretty dusty and a little beat up. The main unit chassis is a little loose. I was thinking of having a qualified tech take a look at is and repair anything necessary (got the name of a reputable one here in KC), but am trying to assess how much $ to sink into that. Does anyone know what these units originally retailed for or what they are worth in excellent/mint condition? Here is a link to some pics of another guy's RV-555 unit - 

Thanks for any info at all that anyone can provide!


----------



## recruit

Certainly an older Rotel product but looks quite nice actually and Rotel have a very good reputation, if someone can provide a repair centre for your area then worth hanging on to, some of the older kit was very well built, I remember my dad back in the 70's buying an Hitachi Stereo system and it gave a wonderful sound.


----------



## ndurantz

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately, the one in the pictures looks a bit better than mine as it is a little more beat up. However, from the weight of the thing and Rotel's reputation, I am planning to eat a bench charge. Still interested in any other comments someone may have a bout this particular unit!


----------



## jackfish

The Rotel RV-555 was made from 1978 to 1981. It was rated at 20 watts per channel and has stepped bass, treble, balance and volume controls, tape monitors, loudness control, and Phono, Aux and AM/FM antenna inputs.


----------



## ndurantz

jackfish said:


> The Rotel RV-555 was made from 1978 to 1981. It was rated at 20 watts per channel and has stepped bass, treble, balance and volume controls, tape monitors, loudness control, and Phono, Aux and AM/FM antenna inputs.


Nice little spec list. Where'd you pull it from? I am really trying to figure out the original MSRP or the market value today.

I tell you what, those 20 watts are a conservative rating from what I can tell. The little unit has some power!!


----------



## recruit

It may well have some valve amplification as that was pretty much rife in the 1970's??


----------



## ndurantz

recruit said:


> It may well have some valve amplification as that was pretty much rife in the 1970's??


I will claim ignorance here. What is valve amplification? :scratch:


----------



## recruit

ndurantz said:


> I will claim ignorance here. What is valve amplification? :scratch:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valve_amplifier

Valve amplification is still very popular in the Hi Fi circles...


----------



## ndurantz

recruit said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valve_amplifier
> 
> Valve amplification is still very popular in the Hi Fi circles...


Started reading through it - wow. I am almost beginning to think I need some type of electrical engineering knowledge to really understand the foundation of good audio. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## recruit

ndurantz said:


> Started reading through it - wow. I am almost beginning to think I need some type of electrical engineering knowledge to really understand the foundation of good audio. Thanks for the link!!


hey no problem  valve amplifiers are still used in a lot of High End Hi-Fi set ups and is the preferred option rather than solid state amps which we use today.


----------



## legaleagle

jackfish said:


> The Rotel RV-555 was made from 1978 to 1981. It was rated at 20 watts per channel and has stepped bass,arizona rv rentals treble, balance and volume controls, tape monitors, loudness control, and Phono, Aux and AM/FM antenna inputs.


They're not manufactured anymore?


----------



## Lucky7!

recruit said:


> It may well have some valve amplification as that was pretty much rife in the 1970's??


No it's all SS. Valves had largely gone (all but a few small niche manufacturers) by the time this unit was made.


----------



## ndurantz

ndurantz said:


> I picked up this unit on ebay a little while back and while it powers on and plays quite nicely (very nice - in fact), it is pretty dusty and a little beat up. The main unit chassis is a little loose. I was thinking of having a qualified tech take a look at is and repair anything necessary (got the name of a reputable one here in KC), but am trying to assess how much $ to sink into that. Does anyone know what these units originally retailed for or what they are worth in excellent/mint condition? Here is a link to some pics of another guy's RV-555 unit -
> 
> Thanks for any info at all that anyone can provide!


Looks like a local place will check it out for $50. I think that is worth it. Will let you know the results when I get that done.


----------



## rosco968

Very interesting looking unit. I guess $50 is not bad as long as you didn't spent too much on it in the first place.

It's good to keep some of the old stuff alive.


----------



## ndurantz

rosco968 said:


> Very interesting looking unit. I guess $50 is not bad as long as you didn't spent too much on it in the first place.
> 
> It's good to keep some of the old stuff alive.


I landed it for $50 including shipping on ebay, so I think that is a pretty good deal for this unit.


----------



## ndurantz

Update. The local repair guy found the tweeters were blown (I didn't listen to the speakers before taking it in) and a couple of minor things on the inside. He advised it would be $35 to get new tweeters and the labor would be around $85 minus my deposit of $35.

I told him to skip repairing the speakers and just repair the unit figuring I could find better bookshelves. In fact, I have a pair at home that would work just fine.

What are your opinions? Do you think it would be worth the $35 to repair the speakers just to keep the entire original unit in tact?


----------



## recruit

This is certainly your prerogative and how much you value these speakers, in all an extra $50 is not much and at least you would have another pair of speakers that are in full working condition if repaired.


----------



## ndurantz

recruit said:


> This is certainly your prerogative and how much you value these speakers, in all an extra $50 is not much and at least you would have another pair of speakers that are in full working condition if repaired.


Appreciate the input. I am thinking about that - integrity of the original unit and all. I don't really NEED the speakers and aren't really sure how good of speakers they are, anyway. I would simply assume they'd be decent due to being put out by Rotel. I left the repair guy a VM, but he hasn't called back yet.

Any of you familiar with the quality of these speakers?


----------



## ndurantz

Update:

I held off on having the speakers fixed and got the unit home the other day. Wow - I am pulling in an amazinly clear, clean signal on FM with no antenna hooked up what-so-ever. The sound is warm and rich - very suitable to our sunroom.

Speakers? I am instead using a couple of Klipsch iFi speakers (sans sub) and running the tape out to a Yamaha slimline sub. Have my speaker wires run, but haven't mounted the speakers yet. So far, I think it is going to be a great little addition to the sunroom.

Will keep you all updated and hopefully post some pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## recruit

Most certainly interested any kind of set up and pictures are welcome here :T


----------



## ndurantz

Yep. Been about a month and the only thing I have gotten done is running speaker wire. Family responsibilities! Just kidding. I wouldn't trade my family for the world. :T

Right now, my debate is whether to spring for a couple of Orb Audio Mod 1's in white to blend in with the decor or mount the old Klipsch iFi's I have. I am leaning toward the Orbs as I have them in my home theater and my desktop and find them quite nice. Although, there is a guy selling some Mirage Ominsat v2 in white on ebay for a little over $200 + $20 for shipping.

Weigh in with opinions and thoughts if you like!

BTW - Orb is running a $20 off $200 or more and I have a $50 credit with them that expires in Jan, so my cost for the Orbs would be right around $200 including shipping.


----------

